# Sunday



## ofelles (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2021)

Good ones! Getting older sucks...Ain't that the true. What don't Hurt, doesn't Work any more! ...JJ


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 7, 2021)

LOL yes sir now I snap, crackle and pop


----------

